# ***-WRUW -February 2016-***



## Addictedtowatches (Aug 22, 2011)

Well we're two days in and no thread has been started yet so I guess I'll start the Feb. thread. Let's see those ABC's!


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll start us off then. This is an earlier pic, but I'm wearing this one today.



Eric


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

My "grab n go quartz" is a 1976 Accutron with the 218 movement. Keeps better time than my quartzes, anyway.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Day Date 666









Sent from my pretentious handheld device


----------



## Addictedtowatches (Aug 22, 2011)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> My "grab n go quartz" is a 1976 Accutron with the 218 movement. Keeps better time than my quartzes, anyway.
> 
> View attachment 6917146


Nice, I've got the same model coming in the mail tomorrow! Any info about model?


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

This is the one that started it all!!! I've been in and out of therapy ever since!!!;-)


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Addictedtowatches said:


> Nice, I've got the same model coming in the mail tomorrow! Any info about model?


Best I've been able to find was an ad on mybulova from 1972 calling it an Accutron 302, but it has the tuning fork second hand in the ad. I could see the simpler second hand being a cost-saving measure over time. Otherwise it's a standard 218 movement that's currently running a 390 battery. It came with box and papers as an added bonus. It was a gentleman's service award in 1977.


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)




----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

_*ACCUTRON VX-200
*_


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Caravelle (M9)


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Addictedtowatches (Aug 22, 2011)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Best I've been able to find was an ad on mybulova from 1972 calling it an Accutron 302, but it has the tuning fork second hand in the ad. I could see the simpler second hand being a cost-saving measure over time. Otherwise it's a standard 218 movement that's currently running a 390 battery. It came with box and papers as an added bonus. It was a gentleman's service award in 1977.


Here it is, came today. Put it on a two tone BoR for now, it's humming along nicely.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Bulova Accutron 203, MO(1960) asymmetrical, caliber 214


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

Love that one Accutronredux. Such a classy, eye catching, interesting vintage Accutron.

Obviously an old pic, from our fantastic (and my first time to Europe) trip to Italy last year, but I'll be sporting this Bulova Sea King model, with the 11anacd automatic movement in it. Pic was from the Ponte Vecchio bridge, Firenze (Florence) Italy.



Eric


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Throwback Thursday... Bulova Accutron 214 M6.


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Going gold today... Wittnauer JV9650 w/aftermarket President bracelet. Closest I'll ever be getting to a Rolex... lol !


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

40 Chronograph









Sent from my pretentious handheld device


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Back to the beginning...the MO(1960) Accutron 521, 214 caliber, 14kt gold asymmetrical case, glass crystal and snap-on case back.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Accutron II Snorkel









Sent from my pretentious handheld device


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

This is probably my "grail" most wanted Accutron. Extremely rare, and just fantastic looking. Such a great timepiece. Thanks for sharing that one Accutronredux.

Eric
_____



Accutronredux said:


> Back to the beginning...the MO(1960) Accutron 521, 214 caliber, 14kt gold asymmetrical case, glass crystal and snap-on case back.


----------



## ÜberUhr (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Pro Diver said:


>


Does that ring move?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

simpletreasures said:


> Does that ring move?


I tried one on a few weeks ago. Yes, it does. It feels like moving the dial on a very well built old-fashioned safe. Way too much watch for me, personally. Looks good though, Pro Diver.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1972 Swiss made Bulova Oceanographer, 17 Jewel Cal. A0ACB...this has a quick date set that requires the crown to be pulled all the way out, to click the date ahead, then fully reset if you need to go forward another number. Pretty rough on the crown!


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

Sharp looking new UHF Sea King ProDiver. SixtySix, beautiful oceanographer. I think that's the same case style used in my stainless/blue Caravelle shown below. I've always liked the case graining (is that the proper term?) on that one.





Eric


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks! they look like the same case to me.



ArchieGoodwin said:


> SixtySix, beautiful oceanographer. I think that's the same case style used in my stainless/blue Caravelle shown below. I've always liked the case graining (is that the proper term?) on that one.
> 
> 
> Eric


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

I was looking for this thread on Feb 1 and it didn't exist, so I figured the new f705 forum wouldn't have monthly WRUW's.

Anyway here is my 2182 (M9) on a Stuller genuine croc strap:








I still have the original gold mesh band from JB Champion. I read they are highly sought after, is that really true?


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

Very nice day/date 2182 DCguy. I've seen that one before. The dial has an interesting texture to it. I can't recall, is that model case gold filled or solid? They made a few 2182's around that time ('69, '70) that had solid 14kt cases. I have one that I luckily acquired quite inexpensively amidst a "lot." There's one with a Florentine finish that I really think looks fantastic.

Regarding the bracelet, any original Bulova or Accutron marked (on the clasp) bracelet would be desirable for a collector. Certain bracelets (gold bullet, coffin, etc) tend to demand higher prices than others.

Eric



DC guy said:


> I was looking for this thread on Feb 1 and it didn't exist, so I figured the new f705 forum wouldn't have monthly WRUW's.
> 
> Anyway here is my 2182 (M9) on a Stuller genuine croc strap:
> View attachment 6994666
> ...


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

> I'll be wearing this Armida A8 (with included solid brass bezel in place) today, and wore it yesterday as well. A note - is this WRUW at this subforum only for Bulova / Accutron watches, or anything you're wearing.


 That's my understanding. Non A,B, C's should be posted at Vintage & Pocket watches


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

Taken care of and removed SimpleTreasures. And....an afternoon watch swap to this Caravelle 11dp 17j below.



DCguy, here's my favorite 2182 day/date I mentioned. Beautiful pieces.



Eric


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

The case is [EDIT:] *14K* gold filled. I believe the mesh band is GF too, but I don't remember seeing a Bulova logo on it, just the Champion branding on the back.

Are you sure that's a 2182? I thought they all had the crown @ 4:00...?


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

DC guy said:


> Are you sure that's a 2182? I thought they all had the crown @ 4:00...?


Absolutely certain. The movement is just rotated inside the case.

* Edited to add: Silly thing is I just changed out the battery for a fresh one yesterday and neglected to take a pic. I thought I had one, but after going through the numerous pics on my phone realized I didn't.

Eric


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Not common but Eric is absolutely correct. I have a couple of 218's with the crown at the 3:00 position. I pulled this one out for show and tell today.;-)


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice one Accutronredux. I believe I have the stainless version of that watch, but no date. ;-)



I was looking for a comparison pic DCguy, where I could show the movement rotated inside the case versus one that wasn't, but don't have a pic. I do have a pic of two 2182 solid gold cased Accutrons, one I kept, and the other...well, let's say I did something I wasn't proud of but needed to. I scrapped it for the $. I feel like [email protected]#p about that now and deserve any scorn I receive. There won't be a repeat. Here's the pic below. Look at the orientation of the crowns. Same movement, just rotated inside the case to orient the stem in the right position.



Eric
___



Accutronredux said:


> Not common but Eric is absolutely correct. I have a couple of 218's with the crown at the 3:00 position. I pulled this one out for show and tell today.;-)


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

I have no idea what it's called, my wife got it for me on Father's Day, and it's her favorite out of the collection...









Sent from my pretentious handheld device


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## illini675 (Jul 8, 2015)

Trying it out on a sailcloth strap I had lying around unused. Not sure about it yet...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SAM2 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Haven't seen that one in awhile! Very Nice!!;-)


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

With the forbearance of the mods, I am going to stray a bit with today's 'what are you wearing?'. It is the Soviet era Slava Transistor 2934, closely based on the caliber 214 Accutron. The pictures tell the story...
[
































Relatively few of the Slava 2937 model was produced, and it is reported that few running examples exist today. Mine is humming along sweetly and keeping excellent time...as good as any of my early 214 Accutrons.:-!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Accutronredux said:


> With the forbearance of the mods, I am going to stray a bit with today's 'what are you wearing?'. It is the Soviet era Slava Transistor 2934, closely based on the caliber 214 Accutron. The pictures tell the story...
> 
> Relatively few of the Slava 2937 model was produced, and it is reported that few running examples exist today. Mine is humming along sweetly and keeping excellent time...as good as any of my early 214 Accutrons.:-!


Wow, never heard of those Slava movements. Seeing as how it was a Soviet model, did they just directly copy the 214 without license?


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

Such an interesting and rare piece Accutronredux. Thumbs up! Great pics also. I believe we possibly have another poster here that has one as well? 

Eric


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

This may be a franken of some sort? not sure.... L6 caseback (1956) says 10K gold filled, case is the type that splits in half, movement slops around a tad in case, diamond (well crystals probably) dial. I have not opened it up to check movement. Nice vintage Bulova either way.

Update: I did some checking and found a 1957 version of this that was identical, even had the 14K filled white gold case..this had a 10BP, 21J, 5 position adj. movement....I also found and movement and dial on eBay that was the very close dial...it had a 17J, 10BM with no adjustments. SO, I am going to say the watch is not franken...but it does appear to have a thinner crown than the factory Bulova crown. (I think this is why the movement rattles a bit).


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

Sixtysix, that's a great looking watch. Nice choice of band to match that nice black dial too. 

Eric


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Bulova Accutron Snorkel 666, caliber 218


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

I think I'm going to wear this 2182 Accutron today. Presently, only the one on the right is in working condition, the other hums, with consistent second hand movement but hour and minute hands erratic. I picked the one on the right up from a large outdoor antique show, from a vendor who had many watches displayed on a table. I asked him if he had anymore and he showed me two large luggage bags filled with loose watches. After picking through the "chaff" I found this beauty, with original JB Champion bracelet, in non running condition. Acquired it quite inexpensively. Love that style bracelet. Very lightweight and comfortable on the wrist.







Eric


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Good looking Duo there Eric!!!:-!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1969 Accutron 218


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

sixtysix said:


> This may be a franken of some sort? not sure.... L6 caseback (1956) says 10K gold filled, case is the type that splits in half, movement slops around a tad in case, diamond (well crystals probably) dial. I have not opened it up to check movement. Nice vintage Bulova either way.
> 
> Update: I did some checking and found a 1957 version of this that was identical, even had the 14K filled white gold case..this had a 10BP, 21J, 5 position adj. movement....I also found and movement and dial on eBay that was the very close dial...it had a 17J, 10BM with no adjustments. SO, I am going to say the watch is not franken...but it does appear to have a thinner crown than the factory Bulova crown. (I think this is why the movement rattles a bit).


Here is your watch Gary.

It is advertised as 17 jewels with 3 diamonds, and the white cased black dial version like yours is the "Launcelot 'C' variant".
Get that $100 price tag in 1955!

Cheers Bob.

EDIT- correct crown too!


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Sporting my M8 Type 3 Day/Night Black Dial Astronaut/w Bullet Band. One of my favorites.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

minuteman62 said:


> Sporting my M8 Type 3 Day/Night Black Dial Astronaut/w Bullet Band. One of my favorites.


I can see why Minuteman62, that's a fantastic Astro right there. You don't see that model often either.

Eric


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks Eric. I would like to have a Silver Dial version also. I know where then is a Silver Dial for sale but its overpriced and the Day/Night Bezel is worn plus the hands are incorrect. But I keep my eyes out!


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

minuteman62 said:


> Sporting my M8 Type 3 Day/Night Black Dial Astronaut/w Bullet Band. One of my favorites.


That is one beautiful watch and bracelet!!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Swiss made Bulova Ambassador from the 1960's.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow thanks for the info!!



bobbee said:


> Here is your watch Gary.
> 
> It is advertised as 17 jewels with 3 diamonds, and the white cased black dial version like yours is the "Launcelot 'C' variant".
> Get that $100 price tag in 1955!
> ...


UPDATE: I found this ad listed with a "B" model that said it was a '53........so the "B" was yellow gold and black...also no price listed.....


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

N3(1973) Bulova Accutron 'Railroad Approved', caliber 218


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Hand made slip through leather strap I ordered came in, so I tried it out with the '74 2181.

I think it looks pretty good.

View attachment 7115530


----------



## Bryon c (Jul 7, 2015)

Homemade watch band


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Accutronredux said:


>


Very cool! I never knew Bulova made such progressive designs.

That Accutron is very reminiscent (to me, anyway) of LIP Mach 2000 designs.

View attachment 7136970


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

This 218 day/date model was not a commercial success...it was only produced for one year and consequently is relatively rare.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

Accutronredux, that is such a crazy Accutron. I've seen pics of that one online, the catalog pic, and very rarely on eBay, so I was aware of it, but I guess I forgot you had one. 

I'm a closet Richard Arbib model Hamilton electric fan, and if I wasn't into Accutrons I'd probably be involved with the insanity that is Hamilton electric collecting (afterall, parts availability and servicing is most likely more difficult than Accutrons). This model Accutron, while not exactly similar in style to the Arbib models, reminds me of them. How does this piece feel while on the wrist? Or better yet, how do YOU feel while wearing it? ;-) Any interesting story with how you acquired this one? 

Thanks for sharing that one, a really elusive model. 

Eric


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

A recent eBay pick-up on the cheap, an M7 Caravelle, stainless case, day/date, 21 jewel 11OZACB Swiss automatic. Came with a Duchess expanding bracelet with curved endpieces. (Looks like an 1816 Schild?) Anyone know how to advance the date on this quickly? No quickset?





Eric


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

Just received this one back from being repaired. Thanks Steve! So nice to have this N7 (1977) 2192.10 tuning fork model back, running and able to join the rest of the "crew." Wears very nice on the wrist, very light, and the eye catching dial gathers the occasional compliment.



Eric


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ArchieGoodwin said:


> A recent eBay pick-up on the cheap, an M7 Caravelle, stainless case, day/date, 21 jewel 11OZACB Swiss automatic. Came with a Duchess expanding bracelet with curved endpieces. (Looks like an 1816 Schild?) Anyone know how to advance the date on this quickly? No quickset?


Can you "semi-quickset" by repeatedly rotating between 9:00pm and 3:00am?


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

ArchieGoodwin said:


> Accutronredux, that is such a crazy Accutron. I've seen pics of that one online, the catalog pic, and very rarely on eBay, so I was aware of it, but I guess I forgot you had one.
> 
> I'm a closet Richard Arbib model Hamilton electric fan, and if I wasn't into Accutrons I'd probably be involved with the insanity that is Hamilton electric collecting (afterall, parts availability and servicing is most likely more difficult than Accutrons). This model Accutron, while not exactly similar in style to the Arbib models, reminds me of them. How does this piece feel while on the wrist? Or better yet, how do YOU feel while wearing it? ;-) Any interesting story with how you acquired this one?
> 
> ...


It is generally acknowledged that Richard Arbib had a strong influence on the watch design. It is a very comfortable watch to wear and does, from time to time draw puzzled comments, i.e., "what kind of watch is that"?
The "D" model was one of my 'Top 10 Accutrons' list I drew up some time ago and proceeded to track down and aquire. To date the 10 consists of 9 Accutrons and the Slava 2937 (it is, after all a tuning fork movement).


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

matlobi said:


> Can you "semi-quickset" by repeatedly rotating between 9:00pm and 3:00am?


Got it Matlobi. Going 8 to 1 the date advances, day goes back and forth one. Two entire revolutions required to advance the day.

Eric


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

A-11 from November '44


----------



## Michael Gerrard (Dec 9, 2015)

Sporting my Bulova today with the suit and I have to say I'm not in love for some reason - the font seems a bit strange to my eye and the strap quality is fairly horrible. Other than that though it looks pretty smart, and the sweeping hand is gorgeous.

Thoughts?


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

View attachment 7167202


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1980 Caravelle digital. Just got it in, and I'm on the hunt for a crystal or case.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

#76 reporting in!

I've had a lot of cool watches over the years. This really is a great watch. Congrats to Mr. Thumm and the whole team over at Bulova who are reimagining the brand.


----------



## TNTitan (Jan 18, 2016)

Michael Gerrard said:


> Sporting my Bulova today with the suit and I have to say I'm not in love for some reason - the font seems a bit strange to my eye and the strap quality is fairly horrible. Other than that though it looks pretty smart, and the sweeping hand is gorgeous.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think it's cool! Love the date at 6. Maybe a tan strap would make it pop?

Anyway - Marine Star for me today.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M4(1964) Swiss Railroad Approved, caliber 214


----------



## 1955mercury (Dec 30, 2014)

GUTuna said:


> A-11 from November '44
> 
> View attachment 7159234
> View attachment 7159242


You've got the first A-11 I've seen in a case like this Gutuna. I'm not very knowledgeable on the military Bulovas but it looks like the military Waltham case.







All the Bulova cases I've seen had the hex nut shaped screw on case back.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

It's #AccutronWeek for me on my instagram. So here's Sunday through today so far:


----------



## TNTitan (Jan 18, 2016)

JP71624 said:


> It's #AccutronWeek for me on my instagram. So here's Sunday through today so far:


What in the great googly-moogly is that thing?! I think I am in *love*!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

TNTitan said:


> What in the great googly-moogly is that thing?! I think I am in *love*!


Thank you!!
Hold on and I'll find the advertisement in my office....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

You can see the same dialed model (but slightly different) in the top row. The one in this ad is listed as "Accutron Date and Day 'AW'". It is listed on a magazine advertisement at one of the highest prices I've seen printed before, at $225. The ad is a 1972, believe. My watch is a 1970.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTitan (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow - that's like $1200 in today dollars. Super cool. Love that mod look.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey JP71624! Nice to see you here. 

Eric


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

TNTitan said:


> Wow - that's like $1200 in today dollars. Super cool. Love that mod look.


Thank you, buddy! It certainly wasn't cheap back then. I'm sure there were some diamond, solid gold models that were more expensive for sure -- they just don't seem often advertised.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

ArchieGoodwin said:


> Hey JP71624! Nice to see you here.
> 
> Eric


Thanks, Eric! I didn't really pay attention to see the forum created recently. Glad we have one now.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

My negligence not to let you know Jared. I forgot you were even at WUS. 
Nice one Accutronredux.

Eric
__



JP71624 said:


> Thanks, Eric! I didn't really pay attention to see the forum created recently. Glad we have one now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

ArchieGoodwin said:


> My negligence not to let you know Jared. I forgot you were even at WUS.
> Nice one Accutronredux.
> 
> Eric
> __


No worries! I stumbled in here.... Haha. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1980 Caravelle digital, only sets to 2009 so this one has outlived the designers expectations. Takes two 392 batteries to supply the massive power requirements.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1973 Swiss made Bulova Automatic.....

Added a better photo


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

_My Gold Enhanced Black Dial M6 Astronaut/w Gold Bullet Band_


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

None for me today, but wife is wearing her 1966 model.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M1(1961) asymmetrical case, a.k.a. Alpha case, 14kt gold, caliber 214.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

With the February bonus day, this one's getting a trip out of the box. My Accutron's been hogging all of the wrist time lately.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------

